# Cabinet Depth over Washer and Dryer



## Sunshyne (Aug 17, 2014)

My washer and dryer come out from the wall about 34". I want to put 12" upper cabinets over top, but think they might be a bit of a stretch to reach. 

Is there any way to put a 2 to 4" frame behind to mount the cabinets to and would be be advisable or not...? The one exposed end of the frame would need to be covered with a filler.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yes, it is a stretch. and yes, you can build them out. i built out 2 upper cabinets in my kitchen, to get the stagerd look i was after.


----------



## Sunshyne (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you just build out with 2x4s? I think if it was just one cabinet (to get the staggered look), the weight on the frame might not be too bad, but my run of cabinets is 75". Any thoughts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Considered using lower cabinets instead of uppers?
Lots of cabinet company's make different depths of uppers.


----------



## Sunshyne (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting thought Joe, but I don't think I want 24". I can look into ordering some custom ones, but I was hoping to use stock ones. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunshyne said:


> Did you just build out with 2x4s? I think if it was just one cabinet (to get the staggered look), the weight on the frame might not be too bad, but my run of cabinets is 75". Any thoughts?


i had to get excact spacing, so i cut boards.

your issue is a piece of cake. say 3 1/2" is good for you. make a frame using the 2x4's. stand them on their sides and make a square box. the side boards cover the ends of the long boards.. then cut 2 more long boaardds. lay these flat inside the frame at the top and bottom, nail/screw them in. these 2 boards will then be screwed to studs in the wall. then you screw the cabinets to the frame. 
paint the side boards.


----------

